# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Nail sizes/types for Framing Gun

## ptyltd

Hi Ya Folks, About to embark on an owner building project adding about 45m2 to our house along with a couple of decks. Was looking to do all the actual work myself so have started to “tool” up with the essentials like compressor and nail guns etc. however have run into a bit of a problem with regard to nail sizes/types. My framing gun takes 50-90mm clipped head nails (either plain, ring or screw shank) in 2.87 – 3.33 diameter. This project is going to be a learning experience (and hopefully rewarding one  :Smilie:  ) so I have been doing the research to make sure it is all done right and I am not sure about the nail/size types I should be using for some of the structural stuff. It’s timber framed and I am using Hyspan LVL timbers for the Bearers and Joists and MGP10 or 12 for all the framing. Australian Standard 1684 lists for minimum fixings “unless otherwise specified” the min diameter for machine driven nails shall be 3.33mm for softwood framing and be plastic polymer (glue) coated or annular or helical deformed shank nails. Under this it has some specific detail such as floor joist to bearer min fixing being 2/75 x 3.05 dia. Nails, plates to studs 2/75 x 3.05 nails skewed etc. etc. Of course at the end of this there is a note saying that “nails, that are smaller than the nominated size, or are other than those described, may be used providing their performance, as determined by testing, indicates they are not inferior to the nail sizes given above.” I am somewhat confused, so what to use or get?<O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:  <O :Tongue:  At Bunning’s they seem to only stock 3.05 and plain shank. I am not sure if they are glue (although 1 brand did say glue on the pack) coated but the guy was saying all the builders use these Senco bright sencoated 3.05 nails so do I assume these are glue coated and are OK under AS1684 (because even though it says the min dia. Is 3.33mm it does list 3.05mm for specific fixings)? I spoke to one guy at a place that makes prefabricated wall frames and he said they use 3.15mm nails and don’t use plain shank whilst in some other documentation they were also talking about 3.15mm nails. I thought the AS1684 was a bit vague (although it might just be the way I read it :confused: ) so thought I what ask some advice here.<O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:  <O :Tongue:  Thanks in advance,<O :Tongue:  <O :Tongue:  Scott

----------


## wishiwastommy

yeah buddy. The box of framers the guy from bunnies was talking about will be fine. Make sure you don't gte the galvanised ones cause they are VERY expensive. The nails should only be 25-30 dollars for a box. 
*mark

----------


## ThePope

> ” I am somewhat confused, so what to use or get?

  you and me both scott  :Smilie:  
the mind drifts back long ago to a much simpler time...
"hey boss, grab a box of three's mate" 
As wishiwastommy said, if you gun shoots what bunnings have it'll be fine.  AS1684 has it's place I guess but if you use the rule of common sense you won't go far wrong. Anyway who the hell can understand it, so burn it and ask around for you're answers.

----------


## ptyltd

Well it's good to see I'm not the only one confused  :Wink:  and thanks for the replys folks. 
Question about the galvanised nails I take it if I was doing decking structual stuff (like fixing joists to bearers etc.) I should be using galvanised nails?

----------


## Stu

Galv nails should be used whenever you use treated pine or the nails are exposed to the elements. I supply to a lot of roof carpenters and they mostly use 75mm # 3.05 plainshank nails and they are fine.
90mm nails are available in both plain and galv but unless you have a specific need for them they are more expensive, the same applies to ringshank nails and 3.33 guage nails.
Hope this helps a little
Cheers Stu

----------

